# 1903? Elgin Pocket Watch



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

A distant relative who was a watch repairer now has to go into a home, as sadly dementia has taken a firm grip on him.

As the person who knows the most after him about watches in the family I have been given some things to sell to fund his care. I know little or nothing about pocket watches (except that the silver pocket watch that is knackered and they have been told is worth 2-300 is probably not worth close to that!), I have also been asked to dispose of this Elgin. I am not trying to sell it on here, as i truely do not know what it worth, but if you have any more info for me about these that may help my ebay auction advert then i would be grateful





from the 10m serial number i believe it is from 1903, but the case is made by STAR and has no hallamrks so i presume it is plated. The movement is just over 41mm wide, and the cae 50.5mm. Amazingly, as it was from a watch repair mans box of bits, it runs and keeps good time. It must just need a new second hand, but i can't see a pinion to mount one too :thumbsdown:

So if anyone can tell me any more about this I am all ears!


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

It's an Elgin 12 size Model 2, Grade 232. 67,000 were made between 1900 and 1904. It is a basic 7 jewel movement. Many of these were cased in a Dennison case and their 'Star' case was a 10year, 10k gold filled case. It sounds like the seconds pinion is broken which means stripping the movement down to replace the fourth wheel.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Shiner you are a star! Who could have ever asked for a more complete answer. Many thanks

:rltb:


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Correction!! I misread the serial number on the movement. I read it as 10295415 but it is in fact 10285415.

So:- The correct description is, Elgin 16 size 7 jewel Model 7, Grade 213. Made in 1904. Total of 22,000 produced.

Apologies for first reply.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

no apology needed - thanks again for the help


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

It's that Morgans Rum, it gives me impaired vision. :yes:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

it's now on the 'bay. I am not a pocket watch fan as such, but I wouldn't mind this myself TBH. Just can't bid my own auntie when I don't know what it is worth!


----------

